# Is it best to fill hollow spaces inside aquarium decor with silicone?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I remember reading years ago that big hollow spaces in decor is negative. It traps stale water and non-beneficial bacteria. I am getting out the silicone to seal my new decor (to be sure it doesn't fade) and to cover any rough spots. Let me know if I should seal off the hollows too. Thanks!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't - my fish enjoy swimming into hollow areas. If you are worried, just rinse off the decor every now and again. I don't even do that, and I've experienced no problems.


----------



## EmptyYourMindBeFormless (Feb 19, 2013)

Bettas love to explore little holes and caves, so if it is a big hallow space they can easily swim through, I wouldn't seal it.

Definitely use a sealant or sandpaper or something to take care of rough spots and it may be a good idea to seal smaller crevices and holes so there is no risk of them getting stuck, but bigger holes should be fine. 

As Bombalurina said, if you are concerned about bacteria, start a decoration cleaning routine and it should be fine.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I bought them so they could enjoy some hiding. Those spaces all have exit and entry places where water can flow through. I am referring to the big dead spaces inside decor where water fills the via the bottom that the fish does not get to. Water just sits inside there isn't any circulation.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it. You can remove the decos periodically to refresh the water but if you silicone those off you'll need to fill it with something like sand so the deco sinks.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I guess I am going to have to fill at least one large decoration with sand already. It floats! So I guess I have to go buy aquarium eh?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

When I have a hollow décor I try to use it by putting a small bag of a bio media like Matrix inside of it. Good place to hide the ammonia buster.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks that is a great idea. How do you attach the bags inside the the decor? I have about an 8 inch tall buddah and it literally floats to the top of the tank. It must weighed down. I have not tried my other items yet. I am setting up several new tanks.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Try putting the buddah in the water upside down to start just to get all the air out if possible. I use plastic craft mesh cut to size and plastic ties ect. to secure the bio bags. Another thing you can try is sponge to fill the cavity it also creates a huge surface area for good bacteria and can be cut to size. When possible I put Matrix inside the sponge then inside the décor. You will need to rinse the new super buddah in used tank water when doing water changes once in a while. You may need to be creative. Hope this helps.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you use sea sponge, fluval what type? (Don't want to pick something toxic)


----------

